# Question on smoking a brisket and ribs together



## coachwalrich (Dec 23, 2014)

So, the family is coming in and going to do some smoking...

I have a vertical smoker...

I have a:

5lb brisket

1 rack of baby backs

1 rack of spare ribs

I believe the brisket is going to take a little longer than the ribs (using the 3-2-1 method for the ribs)

1.  Should I put the brisket in a pan or just on the rack?

2.  What rack should I place the brisket, baby backs, and spare ribs?

Any help, comments, etc. Would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 23, 2014)

CoachWalrich said:


> So, the family is coming in and going to do some smoking...
> 
> I have a vertical smoker...  *What chamber temp are you going to use?  Might I suggest 250F.  It will help speed things up.*
> 
> ...


----------



## coachwalrich (Dec 24, 2014)

THANKS Ray!


----------

